# Frage zum Micromaster 420



## bernd67 (24 März 2008)

Hallo
Hab mal ne Frage zum Micromaster die ich aus der Doku nicht ganz verstehe.
Ich möchte den MM420 über die Dig Eingänge steuern (habe 3 zur Verfügung)
Der MM420 soll in beiden Richtunge einmal über den Analogeingang oder über eine Festfrequenz betrieben werden.
Wie kann ich das umschalten?
Ich meine gelesen zu haben das P0704 für den 4. Eingang (Analogwert Ein) nur über die Parameter auf 1 oder 0 zu schalten ist.
Ich kann ihm also nicht extern ansteuern.
Wie gehe ich jetzt vor? Oder hab ich was falsch verstanden?

mfg


----------



## Larry Laffer (24 März 2008)

Ich habe das so in Erinnerung (ich mag mich da aber täuschen), dass der MM nur entweder über ext. Sollwert oder über int. Sollwert gefahren werden kann. Falls das so stimmt ... Von der SPS her kannst du das Ding doch mit so vielen verschiedenen Sollwerten versorgen, wie du willst. Warum einmal das Eine und dann das Andere ?

Gruß
LL


----------



## bernd67 (24 März 2008)

Hallo LL

Der Kunde möchte das so haben, das ein Schweißvorgang über ein ext. Poti ganz fein vom bediener geregelt werden kann (Analogeingang).
Die Wege wo nicht geschweißt wird sollen möglichst schnell (Festfrequenz)
zurückgelegt werden ohne das der Bediener am Poti nachregelt.

mfg


----------



## Larry Laffer (24 März 2008)

... also willst du den Sollwert gar nicht von der SPS vorgeben ...?

OK, wie wäre es dann mit einem 2. Poti im Schaltschrank für die 2. nicht so einfach zu ändernde Geschwindigkeit ...?

Oder alternativ (wie schon vorher angesprochen) der Sollwert von der SPS ...?


----------



## edison (24 März 2008)

Kann man bei der Micromaster nicht den kompletten Parametersatz umschalten mit einem Eingang?
Dann könntest Du alternativ mit Festfrequenz und Poti fahren


----------



## MSB (24 März 2008)

Ist doch eigentlich ganz einfach:
P1000 auf 32 (Analog + Festfrequenz)
P1002 auf FMax
P701 auf 1 (Ein)
P702 auf 15 (Festfrequenz Direktauswahl)

Funktion:
Nur DIN1 angesteuert, ist die Geschwindigkeit übers Poti Regelbar, (Skalierung des Potis über P757 FF),
das kann evtl. auch noch mal über P701 = 16 von einer Festfrequenz "überlagert" werden.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## bernd67 (24 März 2008)

Danke Manuel das verstehe ich!

Und wie kann ich dann Rechts/oder Linkslauf anwählen?

Ist das mit jog rechts und jog links?

Wären auch noch 2 Eingänge.

Oder lässt sich das anders realisieren?

mfg


----------



## MSB (24 März 2008)

Sollte gehen, indem du einen weiter DI mit der Funktion 12 "Reversieren" parametrierst.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## bernd67 (12 April 2008)

*Noch ne Frage*

Habe folgende Einstellungen

DI1 P701 (1) EIN
DI1 P702 (2) EIN+REV
DI3 P703 (15) Festfrequenz Direktwahl

P700 (2)
P1000 (32) Analogwert+Festfrequenz
P1003 50Hz
P1082 50Hz

die Festfrequenz funktioniert mit 50Hz (DI3=1)
der Analogwert (DI3=0) lässt sich nur von 0 bis ca.27Hz regeln
Warum?

habe dieses Problem seit einer Schnellinbetriebnahme

ist da vielleicht etwas mit er Skalierung?
Doku hilft mit nicht so richtig weiter


----------



## Lipperlandstern (12 April 2008)

Ich hab jetzt leider keine Doku da aber wenn ich mich richtig erinnere dann kannst du irgendwo in den 2000er.Parametern die Skalierung einstellen. Es gibt aber auch irgendwo den Parameter der die max.Frequenz des Analogen Eingang begrenzt


So war es jedenfalls bei den MM440...... hoffe mal das es beim MM420 auch so ist....


----------



## Larry Laffer (12 April 2008)

Nachtrag zu Lipperlandstern :

P1080 : f-min
P1082 : f-max
*P2000 : f-max für Sollwert-Quelle*

Also aus der Hüfte geschossen und voll getroffen ...


----------



## Lipperlandstern (12 April 2008)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Nachtrag zu Lipperlandstern :
> 
> P1080 : f-min
> P1082 : f-max
> ...


 


Und das obwohl ich fast 2 Jahre keinen Siemens-Umrichter mehr gesehen habe    .... gelernt ist eben gelernt.

Hoffe nur das das Problem damit gelöst ist


----------



## EdiciusTsaf (8 August 2021)

Hab ähnliches Problem .... allerdings steht hier P2000 auf 50Hz und trotzdem komme ich nur auf die besagten 27Hz. Leider hat hier niemand mehr geantwortet ob das Problem damit behoben war. Bei mir ist wie gesagt auch bei P2000 die 50 Hz gesetzt.

Parameterliste soweit:
304 400
305 9
307 4
309 0,88
310 50
311 1390

700 2
701 1
702 2
731 52c

1000 2
1080 0
1082 50
1120 1
1121 1
1215 1
1217 0,5

2000 50


----------

